# custom wood burner



## moltenone (Oct 31, 2010)

i finally bit the bullet and purchased a used custom built smoker,it was fabbed out of 1/2 inch steel !!!! it holds the heat just right,i saw it on craigslist and got a hold of the owner and went an saw it in operation,it could use a little work,the counter top on the serving side will need to be replaced,it has a water heater and sink and is wired for elecricity also.

Mark


----------



## bluechip (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Nice !!!

1/2" thick too?---Wow!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, that's a serious rig!  Nice score!!


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice rig! Your gonna get plenty of great Q from that.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree thats a nice looking rig you have there. I would like to see more pictures thou.


----------



## moltenone (Nov 17, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> I agree thats a nice looking rig you have there. I would like to see more pictures thou.


what kind of pic's would you like to see ?


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW! What a find. Gotta love Craigslist. Can't wait to see it all loaded up!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2010)

moltenone said:


> mballi3011 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree thats a nice looking rig you have there. I would like to see more pictures thou.
> ...




Hmmmm,

How 'bout some pics of the inside, at different angles.

Then some pics of some Great food smoking away to extreme goodness???

We can wait---We are a patient bunch,

Bear


----------



## dforbes (Nov 21, 2010)

nice score


----------

